# FAVE~~~April 2015



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Fiber Artists Visit Eachother!

In keeping with the spirit this community has built,
this is the thread where we can all come together and visit about things 
which may or may not have much to do with fiber.
Newbies are invited to introduce themselves and longtime friends also check in.
This is a wonderful group of folks and there is always room for one more. 
Feel free to jump right in!:grin:

For me, I have been working with my new Border Collie puppy, Mickey.
I got his papers in the mail finally and learned his exact birthday is 11/9.
He is getting huge and unbelievably strong. 
I *think* he is potty trained now. 









What about everyone else? 
Hows the weather? How are your kids?
Do you have baby animals? 
Whats shaking? :teehee:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I miss cold winter days, blustery winds, drifting snow and ample knitting time.

:sob:


.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> I miss cold winter days, blustery winds, drifting snow and ample knitting time.
> 
> :sob:
> 
> ...


 I bet you do. Now you must be super busy with your vast outdoor projects instead.
I am rather glad I don't have a lot of property to maintain at this point.
Surely I would be compelled to overplant and then be owned by the gardens most of the year too.

How are your sheep doing? I remember when you got them.
Are you building a flock or maintaining the same numbers? 
It seems like you had a ram you were fond of and I was wondering about them.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The sheep are all good.

The flock is building, albeit rather slowly.

My Ram(boulliet) is doing well, though his jet black interior is starting to go a little gray/brown.
My white ewe is also well, is is her last year's ewe baby and this years twin boys.



Now if I only had a devoted raw fiber to yarn conversion fairy.

:bored:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A person simply needs to make that conversion a priority. :whistlin:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

FR, I'm not missing the cold blustery stuff or the busting ice out of horse buckets twice a day, but I _am_ missing the ample knitting time. What I need to do is knit while I'm tending my sap. . . Got some on to boil right now, but I'm back and forth between checking on that (it's early in the boil yet) and doing laundry and other house work today.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Middle son and I just pulled the last of the sap buckets, this a.m.

Good run for us.......65 gallon of finished product.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Sold my wonderful Finn ewe. Was planning on breeding sheep again... Finn sheep this time, it wasn't to be. Just can't shear any more, but she went to a good home.

Harness training Rose... she is doing well. Goes for car rides with us and so on.
Of course in a hard core dog and dog hunting area.  So will have to be very careful.

Spinning yarn as always.. Rose is very slowly learning, my wool and yarn is off limits.

DH and I have been weeding the kitchen garden. Decided to put some hardwood mulch down around the grapes, to try to keep the weeds down. Also put out some creeping thyme and strawberries. Still need to do that around my blueberries and Peonies.
Keep your fingers crossed my garden isn't wiped out by hail like last spring.

You are lucky Forerunner, to make your own syrup! Can't find B grade syrup down here for the life of me. 

Gone a Milkin, beautiful puppy you have there.


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

My yard is very small and I over plant. All raised beds, even fruit trees are in raised beds. I'm worried all the fruit trees have bloomed, there are plums on plum tree and fig has about thirty figs. If the figs freeze I know they will put out more, but not plums, pears and nectarines. We can typically have a freeze until May 31, although last couple years tomatoes were safe after mid April.
I don't know which season I like the most they all have benefits. The only time of the year I don't like is the few weeks we get of over 100* with high humudity, ugh.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

bergere said:


> You are lucky Forerunner, to make your own syrup! Can't find B grade syrup down here for the life of me.


We have to work for it, down here in west central Illinois (compared to UP in Michigan/Wisconsin where the hard maples are more prevalent)

We tap all silver (soft) maples along the nearby river, and they give less sap and less sugar concentration than the hard maples.
We put out around 1500 taps.....hand drills....buckets.....for that 65 gallon.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It got sooooooo quiet in here......


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Today was a beautiful day in the Ozarks. 
It got to 82* and I mowed part of my yard. 

Going to grill some chops outdoors tonight.
I might starve for company in this forum, 
but at least I will be building muscle in the real world with this lean protein. 

Also, Mickey is becoming rather handsome. :cute:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WFrmapGCuhs[/ame]


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

Forerunner said:


> It got sooooooo quiet in here......


I know, its quiet everywhere. I think some sense of community is gone, people are having a hard time. There a few chatting back and forth, but for many it's like talking to the wind. I miss the community and the pictures.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

It's just sad......


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I'm gunna stick around, for the good fiber folks who stay, and for my compost thread.......for now, anyways.

We're just going to have to make the best of it, I reckon.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

We got a few nice rains since mid-week last week, and the grass is finally starting to green up and grow here. DH has got the mower tuned up and ready. . . 

I've got about 3 dozen chicks in the brooder. Last night my 17yo dd came home from doing chores at the sheep farm and announced that the first lambs have arrived. Twin ram lambs; she got to give them their first vaccinations, weigh them, and record their stats. She was so excited that she forgot to take pictures. :shrug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is definitely spring here in the Ozarks.
The apple trees are blooming, bees everywhere, and my peonies are up and showing buds.

I ended up quitting my dairy farm job. 
I had 10 years there and now the Farmers son is taking over the management. 
I am a bit like an old dog in my loyalty to my old Farmer Boss. LOL 
It just doesn't translate to doing things differently. 

Don't ask me what I am going to do next. 
I guess I am technically alright for a while since my DH has this trucking he seems to like. 
Surely the Universe will find the next thing for me when I need it.
I guess I could spend the whole summer remodeling and doing home improvements.
Have a bigger garden and train this dog. 
And lifting weights.  I do love lifting and have managed to get fairly proficient.

Then, there is always fiber arts to keep me busy. 
Obviously. :teehee:


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Love your dog,GAM! We have two BCs - sisters. I heard so much about how difficult they could be but they're just the most wonderful dogs. So easy to train. They're like little computers just begging to be programmed  I'll always have border collies from now on.

Bergere, I'm sorry you had to sell your ewe. I built a head gate for shearing. Just stick them in there and I can sit on a stool and shear at my own pace. I actually use fabric scissors on the Scottish Balckfaces because the regular electric shears wont go through their fleece. Maybe we have the wrong blade. But scissors work great. I start at the tail end and gradually peel the fleece forward. We have a Jacob ram now. I can't wait to get his fleece.

Lovely spring weather here with light rain today. Trees blossoming. I started a new dry stone wall that will follow the creek bank. Nothing like solitary walling and the sound of the creek. 

P.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Uh-oh GAM, are you going to have to change your name now that you won't be milking?  I bet the decision to quit did not come easy. Last October I decided to leave the horse farm I'd worked at for 14 years continuously (and off-and-on for 6 years prior to that) and start work at a different farm a few more miles from home. I agonized over whether or not to go even though working there had been mentally and emotionally stressful for several years. Even after I made the decision, I still felt guilty about it for over a month. Now, however, I know it was absolutely the right thing for me. I love getting up and going to work at the 'new' farm and the boss there makes it known how much she appreciates my help.


Pigeon Lady, I have a dry stone wall that I've been adding to for about ten years now. It is the boundary line between my yard and my garden, and began when we were clearing rocks from what was to become our lawn and my horse pastures/hayfield. I love working on that wall; it's like fitting puzzle pieces together deciding which rock fits best where. And, I confess to having developed a little bit of an addiction to field stone; I've been known to covet farmers rock piles on the edges of their fields. . . I might be the only woman on earth with a rock picker on her wish list.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

"Solitary walling" I love the sound of that. 
Playing with rocks next to the river and building something that will last a long time too. 
Truly a labor of love.


In my work situation I was finally pushed right to the clear line.
It wasn't a matter of deciding anything really.
But I really do miss those cows.
You work with the same herd for long enough and you become rather friends with some of them. 
And I will miss the actual land there too. 
I put in many miles walking and lots of growing seasons watching those pastures grow and change as we all learned better management skills.
A lot of that stuff I learned here on HT too, so there has been sort of a double whammy for changes this last month.

However, everything does have to change in order to stay the same
so I am doing my best to roll with it.

Dharma Trading Co. shipped my new dye order yesterday. 
Believe it or not I am actually getting tired of the jewel tones 
and ordered some 3 browns, a tan, a new purple, and avocado green! :teehee:

I have quite a few skeins spun up and some thrift store yarn too,
which I am looking forward to experimenting on. 
Now I am stalking the mail lady.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I still want a lifetime supply of that dreamy white/slight yellow tinge stuff you posted a picture of some time ago......... cruel of you, that was.

Your affinity with those cows reminds me of a similar affinity, and familiarity, that one develops with the individual trees in the maple grove......


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner, you are bound to be mortified by the time I finish with that pretty Romney yarn.
I am likely to dye it avocado green and knit a sweater on size 6 needles.
The horror!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Could you post a representation of what is avacado green ?

I can imagine the size sixes without illustration....... :facepalm:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

When I hear avocado green, I think of the color my upright freezer is. . . bought for $25 in 1991, it is a circa 1970's appliance. . .


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!









:sob:


.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL. 

When I get the dye I will try it out a sample and then post a pic. 
No telling how it will come out until I try it.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Pistachio green would be much better, IMHO


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello All!

Busy, busy, busy here in Northern California. My little flock gave me 5 lambs this year, all are happy and bouncy. The goats have been sheared, and 5 of the 8 adult sheep have also been sheared. Chops must know what's in his near future 'cause he kicked my a** when it came time for his haircut. My bruises have bruises. Really need to to work on my holds! Here is a picture of my new pup Murphy. He is 3/4 blue heeler, 1/4 border collie. This boy is all energy and so, so sweet! I love seeing everyone's projects and hearing what everyone is up to! Have a great day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

DragonFlyFarm, I know what you mean about the struggle of shearing.
My little Angora doe managed to give me a fierce double line scratch on the inside of my arm all the way from wrist to elbow.
That thing really smarts when I get it wet!
I still have one more goat to do. Maybe tomorrow, if the weather cooperates.
Cute puppy there too. Nothing nicer than a stock dog!
In my honest opinion that's a 'real' dog. 



Forerunner, I did it.
I dyed the Romney yarn.
I just couldn't help it, I was so excited.
The avocado color is only slightly more yellow than 'moss' green. 
It is very natural looking, IRL. 
Not as grey as 'olive', but a bit bluer than sage. 
Pretty, IMO. Should match my eyes nicely. 

View attachment 46978


I am planning to make this sweater using a formula rather than a pattern.
Will let you know how that works out for me.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I could do that color..... I surely could.

Just allow me about 8 pounds of that yarn and my choice of needles.........


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Dragonflyfarm, cute puppy. I miss my dogs (both are deceased), but due to DH and I not being able to agree on where dogs belong (he insists they be able to go where ever he is, even the bedroom) and I see them more as working animals who should be outside patroling and protecting (and the fact that we banned indoor dogs over 15 years ago due to severe allergies of one of our children) we have come to an impasse and remain dogless until a meeting of the minds can be reached. Given that we are both mostly German, that is going to take a while--it's been nearly 2.5 years all ready. . . 

GAM, I like the way your yarn came out. When you said avocado, I wasn't sure, but yeah, I like it!

FR, I now have a mental image of you waist-deep in avocado yarn, wielding needles the size of baseball bats. :gaptooth:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

GAM, Your Micky is so stinkin cute I had to share a pic of my Murphy -- those dogs are scary smart! Did you finish your shearing? How many Angoras do you have?

Kris, I can't imagine life without a dog around - Murphy makes three, but the other two came with the BF  I lost my girl Bella 1 1/2 years ago, took me that long before I was ready to find a new best friend. Hopefully you and your DH can find some middle ground, nothing better than a pup in your life  Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Kris in MI said:


> FR, I now have a mental image of you waist-deep in avocado yarn, wielding needles the size of baseball bats. :gaptooth:


It would be carnage.....there'd be bodies everywhere.

:facepalm:


----------

